# للبيع شاليه مميز على البحر بالعين السخنه بقريه ارورا



## اسلام محمد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 112126
شاليه بالعين السخنه مساحته 105متر + 100متر حديقة
عباره عن ....
(3غرف نوم + ريسبشن + مطبخ امريكى)
•	مفروش أثاث فاخر لم يستخدم بعد
•	بالادوات الكهربائيــه 
المطلــوب / 750 الف جنيــه (500الف مقدم ، 250الف على سنوات)
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

